
Git v2.14.0 released - jjuhl
https://lwn.net/Articles/729918/
======
gregmac
> * The "indent" heuristics is now the default in "diff". The
> diff.indentHeuristic configuration variable can be set to "false" for those
> who do not want it.

Nice. I set this when I found out about it a few months ago, and had kind of
forgotten.. Diffs were just better at not showing new functions as being
inserted inside the bottom of another function. Good improvement as a default.

------
TheAceOfHearts
Does anyone here have suggestions for git GUI? I used SourceTree for a few
years, but a while back they started adding a bunch of tracking scripts, which
I'm uncomfortable with. I can generally get by fine with the CLI, but whenever
I need to do anything even slightly unfamiliar, I like being able to put on
training wheels and have a GUI guide the way.

I think git would benefit from a type of "training wheels" config, where no
action is destructive or irreversible. I've had a few close calls where I
almost lost some code due to a git screw-up. Luckily, my local Time Machine
backups have always saved my ass.

~~~
Grue3
magit. Worth installing emacs just for that.

~~~
naiveattack
+1 this

Does more than putting buttons on existing commands

Improves discoverability of interesting combinations of commands and option
flags to make higher order commands

------
SoapSeller
Heads up - Gitlab doesn't support this release, 9.5.0 should support it.

[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/merge_requests/13344](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/merge_requests/13344)

~~~
connorshea
To be clear, this is only relevant for Windows. Otherwise, GitLab will work
fine with clients on 2.14.0.

See [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/merge_requests/13344](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/merge_requests/13344)

~~~
sytse
Just FYI: GitLab 9.5 that works in all cases will be released in two weeks on
August 22.

